# Bryan Hopkins



## SMUBball13 (Jul 21, 2002)

Why is everyone looking past Bryan Hopkins? Just because he wasn't a McDonalds All American finalist? Bryan Hopkins is a bad man. Have you seen the way he's played defense? The man can pick your pocket and do a 360 dunk the other way. Watch, B Hop will be WAC player of the year. There is more hype around Bryan Hopkins than there was Jeryl Sasser. Many people think he'll leave SMU a better player than Sasser. Also why does everyone think Chris Bosh is all that? He's a good player and all but I'd rather have Bryan Hopkins. I went to a lot of Dallas Lincoln games, but there were alot of people that I asked who was more impressive and they said B Hop with out hesitation.


----------

